# tub faucet won't work



## newatthis (Aug 20, 2008)

To all out there, I'm a very novice at plumbing so first and foremost please excuse my ignorance. I have a problem in my residence where I have a tub in my bathroom which the faucet won't work. It used to work (about a year ago) but now it won't work (no water comes out when I turn the faucet). I can't seem to figure out why....

1. The handle works,
2. I have no access to a wall panel (i.e. adjoining wall)
3. No hissing sound or sounds of pressure when I turn the handle
4. All my other outlets (separate shower, sinks work)

Can anyone shed a light on this as well as how I might be able to fix the tub.
Do I need to call a plumber? 

*Attaching a picture of the faucet setup in question. 

Thanks
Newatthis


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Have you done work(banging around or repacing pipes??),aprox same time this faucet QUIT?? Gradually or all of a sudden?? Looks like a cartidge replaement might work. What kind of piping in your house? Galvinized iron or sweat coppeer,etc,??? IF You have crud build up a flush job should be completed.

IF you have to replace the faucet,you WILL have to cut an access in the back side of this wall,,,all houses need those so you can dream up the best way for a pretty finish!!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree that this has a cartridge in it. Since you have no access, it is likely that you also have no shut-off valves to isolate the tub faucet. This means turning off the whole house water. You should be able to see a knurled nut or allen screw that holds the faucet together. This will allow you to take the handle off to get to the cartridge. You may also find that the handle is stripped out and not actually engaging the cartridge. Before doing the disassembly, find a name on the faucet to make sure you can get parts for it.


----------



## plumcass (Sep 27, 2008)

*long shot*

Try giving it a few sharp raps with a wooden or rubber covered hammer handle. Don't kill it! You might be lucky.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I hate that when it comes time to take the annual bath and the faucet won't work! OP hasn't responded since he posted in August so I guess he gave up on his plans for a bath this year.


----------

